# Champion Generator Customer Support - NON-EXISTENT



## Tboney (Sep 9, 2020)

Several months ago I tried unsuccessfully to contact their customer support number (1-877-338-0999) for help with a problem on my little 3400 Inverter generator - Champion 100233. After several attempts I finally gave up and figured it out myself. At the time there was some major hurricane activity going on so I wrote it off as them just being busy. Today, I had another question and I called them up for some advice. The first time I was on hold for about thirty minutes when a recording came on and said "Your call will be answered in approximately 1 hour and twenty minutes. I hung up and tried a couple of hours later. Same thing except after holding for thirty minutes they told me my call would be answered in about 1 hour. No option for a call back, just the opportunity to hear their crappy messages for almost two hours. 
I've
been pleased with this little generator and have recommended it to others but after my experience with their "customer service" I won't be buying another one. I would encourage anyone considering buying a Champion to call their customer service number that is printed all over the box, the owners manual and the machines. I think you'll be as disappointed as I was to find out they do not answer their phones.


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

You have to call them early. They get backed up quickly. Call as soon as the phone lines open. Once you get them on the line, they are very helpful. It's just a matter of calling at the right time.


----------



## Robh (Aug 19, 2019)

Seems like it would be a better business model to make better generators, charge a little more, then not need as many customer service people pretending to pick up the phone.

I have never needed to call Honda.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Robh said:


> I have never needed to call Honda.


Lots of people have, including me. I DO think they make about the best OPE out there, but things do go wrong on occasion.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

GRIN on Honda!


----------



## motormonkey (Jul 10, 2016)

Just for grins, I tried the Champion customer service number I got a recorded promise that someone would be with me shortly and was put on hold. The recording returned about five minutes later stating that my wait time was approximately a half hour. I didn't wait, especially since I didn't have legit business with them. Yep. A callback would be nice. Sounds like Champion could do better. Makes me wonder how other brands measure up in that department.

Coming from a legit customer, a report on this is fair game, as long it doesn't become a bashing fest.


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

I had to order a new fuel line valve (original was leaking) on my new Champion inverter and they were great about it. I got to ask the tech all sorts of questions and he was very friendly and knowledgeable. He even told me some things not in the manual. 

OP, what issue(s) were you having? I find that the guys here know a thing or three about all things generator and can offer some sage advice.


----------



## Ground Fault (Jun 9, 2020)

> They get backed up quickly.


 Telling.



> Seems like it would be a better business model to make better generators, charge a little more, then not need as many customer service people pretending to pick up the phone.


 No truer words have ever been written. Sadly though, we shall not pass this way again.

Look on the bright side though: At least you didn't buy a Generac and have to put up with their customer service millennials reading from a script.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

LaSwamp said:


> They get backed up quickly.





Ground Fault said:


> Telling.


Their C.S. staff level was severely impacted by Covid-19. I bet they are not fully recovered yet.


----------



## mtucker (May 9, 2021)

I called Champion about a month ago. I was on hold 45 minutes before I got someone live. It was a long wait, but the person I talked to was very helpful and was not reading from a script. I could tell they knew their generators.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

I've got no dog in this fight, don't own a champion. I did try to buy one of their camping 120V Generators as it had electric start which was desirable. However it also had the remote start which was problematic, the first one would start run about five seconds then die. remote, pushing start button, or pulling the manual starter resulted in the same five second run. I gave it back to WalMart and ordered the same one again, thinking it was a "Monday Morning" unit. Second one arrived, identical operation or lack thereof. OK, I'm missing something, I called them, took a couple of tries but got through to a human being. Results as follows:

"Is the gas tank full?" No, half full. THAT"S YOUR PROBLEM, has to be full to start. (!?!?)
Was finally able to convince him it was gravity feed and didn't need to be full.
I explained that during my attempts to get the TWO identical units running, however I attempted to start it the choke was observed being moved by the remote start module. Even when it was just turned on, choke fully closed and manual start used. Using the electric start button was the same. Not closing the choke made no difference.
He concluded that my problem was that it was a remote start unit and could only be started with the remote. I asked why it had a manual starter and a electric push button to engage the starter? No answer.

Everything I've heard about them they're a good unit which led me to buy one, then a second, both were returned. The person I spoke to was very nervous and unsure what was going on. Perhaps COVID has wiped out their CS dept. 

Again, don't really have anything against Champion, I bought their units to get battery start on a 5500W portable. I thought I could just ignore the fob and treat it like a normal 4 cycle engine with a battery starter. 

BTW, maybe it's me, but we made it through the worst of COVID (I think?) with a few shortages here and there-remember the toilet paper fiasco? But now we're past the worst of it (maybe?) and I'm seeing more shortages and inability to buy things than at the peak. OK, we're in an inflation spiral so things cost more, but I'm getting really tired of "COVID" being the knee jerk excuse.


----------

